# Reading (U)EFI variables under FreeBSD?



## tingo (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello,
Do we have a tool / tools to read (U)EFI variables under FreeBSD?
So far, the only thing I can find is that uefi(8) says that 





> EFI environment variables are not supported by loader(8) or the kernel


which is ok. Still, it would be nice to at least be able to read those variables without having to boot into another operating system.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 20, 2015)

See this promising sounding thread: https://marc.info/?t=144597072900006&r=1&w=2


----------

